# Apache License Version 2.0



## alie (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys,

http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

Is it legal for me to modified code under Apache license 2.0 and share the app(not the code) as a Freeware under Company name?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like it, as long as you:

1) make sure that the Apache License is reproduced somewhere (e.g. a 'Help' - 'About' type menu item, the startup screen of the application)

2) make sure all source files (whether you distribute them or not) retain their orginal license text, plus an additional block of text (right under the license text) in case you altered the source code, stating that fact clearly

P.S. I.A.N.A.L.


----------



## alie (Sep 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon: How about if use source code with Apache license 2.0 then i want sell it as commercial application ? Is it legal?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, as long as you ... see above. Oh, and I wouldn't use the name Apache literally in the name of the commercial product.


----------

